# Orchestral manoeuvres in the sea...



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi !

This is the job : to compose short soundtracks, with a popular pattern. It's not original but I hope efficient. Here is the 7th opus. You're the judge now :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fon-the-seas-07-alone


----------

